# What is the cheapest oil from the grocery store?



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been trying to make the lye from the thread about alternative lye sources, the one using washing soda and hydrated lime, but its going to take a lot of experimenting before consistent results....

so what's the cheapest? wesson type soybean oil? crisco? maybe corn oil? lard?
i figure even the cheapest oils will still make a bar good enough for laundry, if i can get to that point.

Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know about the cheapest, but I would go for lard and coconut oil for the laundry with a little Borax and Washing Soda thrown in.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lard makes a beautiful soap. You can do 100% lard or add liquid oil to it. I'd go with Olive Oil pomace, which is not cheap, but you save enough on the lard to make up for it.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I add a little coconut oil to the lard in my soap. Helps give it lather.


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

I would stay away from soy and corn oils as they make soap have those ugly orange spots. Lard, safflower, castor and coconut will do you real well.


----------



## jamesdaclark (Aug 2, 2012)

I use lard and coconut oil. I just finished another 4 pounds this morning. My lard is all of the bacon grease that I have saved, so it is by far the cheapest. It is really easy to purify the bacon grease. It doesn't smell like bacon at all afterwards. The only downside is waiting for however long it takes to save the necessary amount of bacon grease. My daughter and I are bacon fiends, so I have more lard than I need for soap.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When I made soap, I used tallow with a little coconut oil for lather. I bought beef fat from the grocery store and asked them to grind it. The fat was free, but the grinding cost 15 cents a pound. Rendered it by putting a quart of water in a heavy pan and cooking on low heat until only the meat bits were solid. Strained, added equal amount of water and liquid fat, boiled a few minutes, let it cool and pulled the fat off the top. If the fat still wasn't pure white, I did it again. 

Can't remember the ratios of tallow to coconut oil, but I didn't add very much CO. Lovely creamy white soap with a great lather and no odor.


----------

